# Hochseeangeln in Wismar



## Dorsch-Tom (7. Oktober 2006)

Was soll ich davon halten?
Durch einen Kollegen wurde ich auf den link Hochseeangeln-wismar aufmerksam gemacht#6 !
Da die Merle in Heiligenhafen ja nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Vollcharter mit Unterbringung für 8-9 Mann nächstes Jahr.
Eine mail brachte keine Antwort. Daraufhin habe ich Montag per Telefon die Reederei kontaktiert. Die Dame am Apparat antwortete auf meine Nachfrage nach der MS CONDOR. ... Sie wollen sie kaufen? Geht nicht mehr , ist bereits verkauft. Ich eröffnete Ihr, daß ich nur mieten wollte. Antwort : Ist sowieso alles ausgebucht....#c ? Daraufhin meinte ich, ja Miete aber erst nächstes Jahr.... Antwort: da können sie ja noch mal anrufen.. Auf Wiederhören!
Völlig baff saß ich da. Ist dieses Desinteresse normal?
Die haben ja noch ein anderes Schiff?
Was soll ich davon halten?
Gruß
Tom:m


----------



## BennyO (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Finde ich höst unfreundlich und würde mr an deiner Stelle einen anderen Kutter suchen aber das musst du selebr wissen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Was soll ich davon halten?
> Durch einen Kollegen wurde ich auf den link Hochseeangeln-wismar aufmerksam gemacht#6 !
> Da die Merle in Heiligenhafen ja nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Vollcharter mit Unterbringung für 8-9 Mann nächstes Jahr.
> Eine mail brachte keine Antwort. Daraufhin habe ich Montag per Telefon die Reederei kontaktiert. Die Dame am Apparat antwortete auf meine Nachfrage nach der MS CONDOR. ... Sie wollen sie kaufen? Geht nicht mehr , ist bereits verkauft. Ich eröffnete Ihr, daß ich nur mieten wollte. Antwort : Ist sowieso alles ausgebucht....#c ? Daraufhin meinte ich, ja Miete aber erst nächstes Jahr.... Antwort: da können sie ja noch mal anrufen.. Auf Wiederhören!
> ...


#h hi,versuche doch mal in saßnitz ein boot zu bekommen.dort gibt es welch mit übernachtung und er bleibt auch auf see wenn kein wind ist.mfg.esox


----------



## alpenpilker (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Da hat wieder jemand die Kinderstube mit dem Jet überflogen.
Aber probier doch einmal auf Fehmarn mit der "Sörtebeker 1" von Rudi Neumann. Allerdings max 8 Personen inkl. Skipper. Soviel ich weiss kann man das Boot bei vorhandenem Skipperpatent auch selber fahren.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> *Was soll ich davon halten?*
> Durch einen Kollegen wurde ich auf den link Hochseeangeln-wismar aufmerksam gemacht#6 !
> Da die Merle in Heiligenhafen ja nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Vollcharter mit Unterbringung für 8-9 Mann nächstes Jahr.
> Eine mail brachte keine Antwort. Daraufhin habe ich Montag per Telefon die Reederei kontaktiert. *Die Dame am Apparat* antwortete auf meine Nachfrage nach der MS CONDOR. ... Sie wollen sie kaufen? Geht nicht mehr , ist bereits verkauft. Ich eröffnete Ihr, daß ich nur mieten wollte. Antwort : Ist sowieso alles ausgebucht....#c ? Daraufhin meinte ich, ja Miete aber erst nächstes Jahr.... Antwort: da können sie ja noch mal anrufen.. Auf Wiederhören!
> ...


 
Moin Moin Tom!!
Tja, da hast Du ja schon einen kleinen Einblick über das Geschäftsgegahren dieser Reederei bekommen#d ...
Die Dame am Hörer scheint "die Regierung" des "Angelbetriebs" zu sein.... Ich war 2x mit den Schiffen los und es war beide male der komplette Reinfall!!!... Dazu hatte ich noch 2 ( bei 2 Ausfahrten  ) SEHR UNSCHÖNE Erlebnisse mit den Schiffen. Das eine war, das ich mal die halbe Eidum (10Plätze) gechartert habe und mir am Tele auch zugesichert wurde das ich eine komplette Seite  bekomme. Am Schiff angekommen waren aber schon die anderen Einzelangler an Bord und haben die guten Heck und Bugplätze BEIDSEITS belegt. Auf Nachfrage beim Kapitän kam dann die sehr unfreundliche Aussage das komplette Seiten gar nicht vermietet werden;+ ... Wir können uns ja hinstellen wo noch "Platz" ist Punkt... Aus... Keine weitere Diskusion möglich....  Platz war natürlich in dem zusammenhang nen dehnbarer Begriff, denn das Schiff war mit 29Personen (max. Belegung 20) mehr als Überbucht;+ ;+ ... Nun das zweite Erlebnis. Wir sind die ganze Zeit irgendwo unter Land vor Wismar umhergeschippert und haben versucht ein paar Dorschi´s in die Kisten zu bekommen... aber... wo nix ist kann auch nix in díe Kisten kommen... Das hat wohl auch der Kapitän (Angestellter??) mitbekommen und über Funk bei der "Regierung" angefragt ob er es nochmal wo anders in tieferem Wasser probieren soll... Antwort aus der Funke... "Bist Du des Wahnsinns!!!... Mecker.... Weisst Du wie teuer der Diesel ist... Motz... Stipp da noch´n bißchen auf Heringe und seh zu das Du pünktlich wieder im Hafen bist"... Dann war "Funkstille"... Der Skip hat sich dann auch penibel an diese Anweisung gehalten und wir waren auch überpünktlich wieder im Hafen... 
Seit diesen Erlebnissen meide ich Wismar als Hochseeangelzentrum wie die Pest!!! Überall gern aber Wismar NIE WIEDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Probiers dann lieber mal auf Fehmarn mit der Störtebeker von Neumann. Soll gut rocken der Kahn, ist aber zu bestimmten Terminen schon Jahre!!! im voraus ausgebucht (warum wohl #6 )...


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Ja die Störtebecker 1 in Burg hatten wir bereits vor Jahren 3 mal gebucht! Das Problem ist, daß Sie sehr eng ist für 8 Figuren und wirklich von Toilette bis Dusche nur eine spezielle "Naßzelle" hat. Auch ist sie halt ein Schaukelkahn aufgrund der Form und des fehlenden Kiels!
Wir sind einfach verwöhnt von der MERLE, die es ja leider nicht mehr gibt. Da hatte ich Hoffnungen, daß die CONDOR in Wismar ebenbürtig wäre. Aber wie Du bereits festgestellt hast, scheinen die ihr Geschäft nicht zu verstehen und demzufolge ist für mich die Sache in diese Richtung gestorben!
Wir haben jetzt die Nickelswalde für Oktober gebucht und werden vielleicht im Mai ein Warmup rund um Fehmarn versuchen,  da wir den Schein haben und auch ein Boot chartern können. Schaun wir mal!
Aber in Richtung Wismar sollte man sein Auto vielleicht nicht lenken!#d #d 
Saßnitz  ist halt doch von uns aus entsprechend weiter! Da können wir auch direkt nach Langeland düsen!

Gruß
Tom:m


----------



## Tuempelteddy (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Na ja, gleich eine ganze Stadt an dem Geschäftsgebahren einer einzelnen "Reederei" zu messen, zeugt auch nicht gerade von Weitsicht!

Torsten


----------



## Waldima (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Tuempelteddy schrieb:


> Na ja, gleich eine ganze Stadt an dem Geschäftsgebahren einer einzelnen "Reederei" zu messen, zeugt auch nicht gerade von Weitsicht!
> 
> Torsten


 
@Tuempelteddy

Ich stimme Dir voll zu. Schwarz-weiß-Malerei ist immer schlecht. Allerdings ist die Reederei Ziemer aus meiner Sicht mit drei Schiffen schon dominierend in Wismar.

Gruß,

Waldima #h


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Hallo Torsten!
Nur zur Klarstellung:

1) Der Link heißt nun mal Hochseeangeln Wismar
2) Ich habe weder was gegen die Stadt noch irgendjemand anderen!
3) Habe nur meine Erfahrung mit der Reederei geschildert, die bestätigt wurden durch Daniel
4) Soll sich jeder seine Gedanken dazu machen; dafür ist das Board da
5) Was das mit Weitsicht zu tun hat, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!
6) Hier wird nicht schwarz weiß gemalt, sondern nur Erfahrungen geschildert!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten!
> Nur zur Klarstellung:
> 
> 1) Der Link heißt nun mal Hochseeangeln Wismar
> ...


 
|good: |good: |good: 
Besser bzw. anders hät ich das nun auch nicht schreiben können...

@ Torsten
Zeig mir den Satz in dem die Stadt Wismar niedergemacht wird!?!?!?
Hier geht es Einzig und Allein ums Hochseeangeln und die Erfahrungen mit den Schiffen die dort liegen...
Ich wüsste auch nicht was "zeugt auch nicht gerade von Weitsicht" damit zu tun hat seine Erfahrungen bzw. seine Meinung  hier zu schildern|kopfkrat ...


----------



## senso pilk (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

moin,
meiner Meinung nach hatte die Dame am Tel. nur nen schlechten Tag erwischt, denn ich bin schon einige male mit den Schiffen von Ziemer unterwegs gewesen und muss sagen das ich IMMER freundlich am Tel. sowie auf dem Boot behandelt wurde!!:m 
Ihr seid ja auch nicht jeden Tag bester Laune!

in diesem Sinne#h


----------



## Waldima (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

@ all:

Lasst das MS "Christa" (seit ein paar Jahren auch im Besitz der Reederei Ziemer) wieder von dem Hafen aus zu Angelfahrten starten, in dem es jahrzehntelang beheimatet war: Heiligenhafen. Meist gute Fänge, wenig Untermaßige und gute Stimmung an Bord.

Gruß,

Waldima |wavey:


----------



## Ostseestipper (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Das Thema mit den telefonischen Reservierungen kann ich leider bestätigen. Es war bisher immer zum Abgewöhnen. Reederei Ziemer scheint es aber da nicht so nötig zu haben #c . Gut war es aber immer auf der "Wismar" von Kpt. Herold.:m Ausserdem ist ja noch die "Eltra" da, die auch nicht zur "Reederei Ziemer" gehört. Auf der "Eltra" müsste doch auch was mit Übernachtung möglich sein. Nehmt doch mal Kontakt mit "Knurri" auf.

Und eines noch, das Thema heisst "Hochseeangeln in Wismar" 
Vieles ist da Geschmackssache. Hauptsache mann schliesst nicht gleich von den einen auf die anderen. Wenn mann mit einer Person/Firma/etc. nicht zufrieden ist, dann auch bitte konkret bleiben. Es schreibt ja auch keiner "Hochseeangeln in Heiligenhafen" (ist jetzt nur ein willkürliches Beispiel), wenn er mit einem Schiff nicht zufrieden ist.

Bin nun mal ein Wismarer Jung.#6 
Der Ostseestipper |wavey:


----------



## Tuempelteddy (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> ....@ Torsten
> Zeig mir den Satz in dem die Stadt Wismar niedergemacht wird!?!?!?.....


 
*Mache ich! Hier ist er!!!!*

"Aber in Richtung Wismar sollte man sein Auto vielleicht nicht lenken!#d #d "

Ich will hier keine Namen nennen, aber wenn jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem* "Boot"* oder einer *"Reederei"*gemacht hat, bitte nicht verallgemeinern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nur mal so nebenbei!
Ich hatte auch mal 'nen Wochenende auf der "Forelle", wo mir nicht alles gefallen hat, aber sind deswegen gleich alle Kutter an der Kieler Förde mit gleichem Maßstab zu messen???

Dass die Ziemers nun der größte Anbieter in der Region bein uns sind, heißt noch lange nicht, daß es nicht auch noch Andere gibt!

Gruß Torsten


----------



## BT-Holger (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

He ho,

als gebranntes Kutterkind von Rostock/Warnemünde aus, hab ich mich mal vor Jahren nochmal breitschlagen lassen, von Wismar aus mit der MS Wismar zu fahren.
Und ich war begeistert und mache mittlerweile jedes Jahr ne Kumpelztour mit Käpt´n Herold. 
Jetzt gehts am Freitag mit ein paar Boardies mit der Eltra raus. Ich bin gespannt!
Vor zwei Wochen habe ich ,trotz Skepsis und wider besseren Wissens, mich zu einer Tour auf der "Kehrwieder" von W´münde überreden lassen. Das war die absolute Oberfrechheit und hat alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten gestellt. Mehr schreibe ich dazu nicht, bin nämlich gerade am vergessen!


c ya

Holger


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Nur der Form halber, die Wismar ist laut Kutterpage.de ein MB und nicht MS.  
Ich freu mich schon auf Freitag und das Angeln vor Wismar!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Was ist Wismar?
Liegt das auch noch in Deutschland?


----------



## leopard_afrika (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Für so dumme Fragen gibts eigentlich nur eine Antwort...
Trotzdem: www.wismar.de


----------



## Dorschfutzi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Ist ja wie Strausberg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

2x wismar war einmal zuviel.mfg esox:g


----------



## Dorschfutzi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Was mich immer stutzig macht, sind die Fangmeldungen aus den
neuen Bundesländern. In Kiel, Heiligenhafen, Laboe, Maasholm
usw. fängt man sehr wenig.
Aber Werbung ist die halbe Miete.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Was mich immer stutzig macht, sind die Fangmeldungen aus den
> neuen Bundesländern. In Kiel, Heiligenhafen, Laboe, Maasholm
> usw. fängt man sehr wenig.
> Aber Werbung ist die halbe Miete.


#d war am woende auf fehmarn zum schleppangeln es wurden meefos und dorsch geschleppt in schöner größe.von bootsanglern die ihr boot mit anker festgelegt hatten sind platten von schöner größe rausgekommen.gruß esox|wavey: ps im november fährt der dav berlin nach laboe um dort seinen winterpokal auszuangeln warum wohl?


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

@ Dorschfutzi

Wenn du mal Zeit und Lust hast zeige ich dir gerne einmal Wismar und das erfolgreich Angeln auf der Ostsee kann ich dir auch beibringen.
Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass ich dir eine Fanggarantie verspreche.
Ich bin ja käuflich.:q :q :q :q :q 

Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Conchoolio (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

hm also ich kann mich über ziemer nicht beklagen. ich war mit der christa schon einige male draußen. außer das die anfahrt von wismar schon immer mal etwas länger dauert, bin ich immer freundlich empfangen worden und hab auch gut gefangen. auch am telefon war ich bis jetzt noch nie derartig abgefertigt worden. wirklich seltsam wie menschen doch unterschiedlich drauf sind.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass ich mal was von einer MS Thalasa (odr so ähnlich) aus Wismar gehört habe. Kennt dazu jemand Einzelheiten?


----------



## Dorschfutzi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Hallo Knurrhahn,
wenn du mal erfolgreich angeln willst komm mit nach Vorupör.
Mir braucht keiner das angeln beibringen, ich habe schon geangelt als du noch nicht auf der Welt warst. Schau mal hier rein: www.kutterpage.de/daenemark/t_248_skagerak/t_248_skagerag.html

Gruß Dorschfutzi :q :q :q :q :q :q :q |bla:


----------



## Quappenqualle (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

@ Holger: Freitag nach Wismar? Noch Platz für ne Spreewaldgurke?


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

@ Dorschfutzi

Danke für dein Angebot, aber ich bleibe lieber hier vor Rerik und Kühlungsborn.
Gruß Knurri!:m :m :m |wavey:


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Quappenqualle schrieb:


> @ Holger: Freitag nach Wismar? Noch Platz für ne Spreewaldgurke?



Auf´n Kutter ja aber mein Auto ist voll.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Yupii (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Hallo Knurrhahn,
> wenn du mal erfolgreich angeln willst komm mit nach Vorupör.
> Mir braucht keiner das angeln beibringen, ich habe schon geangelt als du noch nicht auf der Welt warst. Schau mal hier rein: www.kutterpage.de/daenemark/t_248_skagerak/t_248_skagerag.html
> 
> Gruß Dorschfutzi :q :q :q :q :q :q :q |bla:


  oh, oh, da nimmt aber einer den Mund richtig voll.#d
der Kapitän dieses Schiffes ist zumindest genauso unfreundlich, reagiert auf Reservierungsanfragen per e-Mail nicht ( haben mir andere Angelkollegen auch bestätigt). Soviel ich weiss, fährt er auch nicht direkt zum Riff raus, weil die Fänge dort nachgelassen haben, er aber genügend andere fängige Plätze dort kennt. Aber wie ich ihn kennengelernt habe, nein danke, das brauch ich auch nicht.


----------



## Quappenqualle (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

@ Knurri: Schade, nen Auto hab ich ja selber, aber alleene hab ich kein Bock bis da hoch zu fahr'n...


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Yupii schrieb:


> oh, oh, da nimmt aber einer den Mund richtig voll.#d
> der Kapitän dieses Schiffes ist zumindest genauso unfreundlich, reagiert auf Reservierungsanfragen per e-Mail nicht ( haben mir andere Angelkollegen auch bestätigt). Soviel ich weiss, fährt er auch nicht direkt zum Riff raus, weil die Fänge dort nachgelassen haben, er aber genügend andere fängige Plätze dort kennt. Aber wie ich ihn kennengelernt habe, nein danke, das brauch ich auch nicht.



Er meint es bestimmt nicht so wie es rüber kommt.
Wer von wem etwas lernen kann ist mir auch ziemlich egal.
Ich denke mal wenn jemand seit 60 oder mehr Jahren angeln geht hat er bestimmt eine menge Erfahrung.
Sicherlich kann solch ein alter Hase auch noch etwas von so ein Küken wie mir etwas lernen.
Und ich kann aus seinen langjährigen erarbeiteten Wissen bestimmt auch noch etwas lernen.
Noch ein Grund mehr irgend wann einmal zusammen los zu ziehen.
Aber wir gehen nicht auf Knurrhähne.|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Quappenqualle schrieb:


> @ Knurri: Schade, nen Auto hab ich ja selber, aber alleene hab ich kein Bock bis da hoch zu fahr'n...



Kennst du nicht noch ein paar Spreewaldgurken mit denen du dich zusammen schmeißen kannst.
Plätze auf´n Kutter sind noch frei.


----------



## fjordbutt (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

hab grade eben mit quappenqualle teleniert, sind grade auf der rückfahrt zum hafen. 

schönes wetter, wenig wind, super besatzung, schöner kutter

........aber leider nur ganz wenig fisch.....tja, kann halt nicht immer krachen




geangelt wurde übrigends im trollegrund


----------



## Lonnie (1. November 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Was soll ich davon halten?
> Durch einen Kollegen wurde ich auf den link Hochseeangeln-wismar aufmerksam gemacht#6 !
> Da die Merle in Heiligenhafen ja nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Vollcharter mit Unterbringung für 8-9 Mann nächstes Jahr.
> Eine mail brachte keine Antwort. Daraufhin habe ich Montag per Telefon die Reederei kontaktiert. Die Dame am Apparat antwortete auf meine Nachfrage nach der MS CONDOR. ... Sie wollen sie kaufen? Geht nicht mehr , ist bereits verkauft. Ich eröffnete Ihr, daß ich nur mieten wollte. Antwort : Ist sowieso alles ausgebucht....#c ? Daraufhin meinte ich, ja Miete aber erst nächstes Jahr.... Antwort: da können sie ja noch mal anrufen.. Auf Wiederhören!
> ...


Hi, Tom,

versuch es mal auf der ELTRA, da sollte sich noch ein Plätzchen finden. Aber bitte anrufen, Kpt. hat momentan keine Möglichkeit, online zu gehen und seine mails zu lesen.

Viel Glück

Lonnie#h


----------



## Lonnie (1. November 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Hi @ all,
die Reederei Ziemer fährt mit EIDUM und CHRISTA. Die CONDOR ist nicht mehr im Dienst.

Und weil jemand mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat (oder  selbst mal einen schlechten Tag hatte) muß man das nicht auf alle Anbieter umlegen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sich ALLE dort Mühe geben.
Und es gibt ja noch die WISMAR, die ELTRA, den RIESENHAI, die FRITZ REUTER...
Also: Erst mal fahren, dann urteilen#h 

Lonnie


----------



## BennyO (1. November 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Wismar*

Also: Erst mal fahren, dann urteilen#h 

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Man kann erst einen Kutter beurteilen, wenn man wirklich mal mit ihm draußen gewesen ist.


Gruß Benny


----------

